# Who is going where tomorrow??



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Need to get into some fishing somewhere tomorrow. Got a few local creeks around the house but was thinking of trying somewhere else. Anybody going and would like a partner or two for a few hours??


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

might fish saturday for trout


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Went out yesterday to the nearby creeks and they were all frozen! Looks like it is too cold to be fishing them any time soon!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, after two tries, a few hits, some no hooks and a couple break offs, I'm getting ready to walk out, hit IF&H for some minnows and trying the Tuck again. Little colder today than the last two times out, but a guys gotta do. Besides, want to check a few more holes in the area before Triggerfish makes his trip to Tuck.

Bit of hiking, some fishing and hopefully some catching come Saturday. Still up for it Trigger?

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Worst day yet, cold, windy, no fish, no bite and not even a nibble. so couple of shots of a pretty day:

#1


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Two more


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

do you guys mind if i tag along
if so will let you know for sure friday


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Yea if you only TAG along,that'll be great.lol way not more the marrier,yea shaggy I'll be there with bells on my feet,wake me up when you get there. See ya


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't mind, but pulled back seat out of Jeep last fall (so, I only got room for one), didn't figure on needing it again until the "Girls" want to sun bathe in the summer, so we may need to convoy the twenty minute ride. Anyone interested, meet 9am Island Fishing and Hunting Saturday, lots of room, 'specially if we hike and find some holes. Today, nothing, no bites or nibbles, but nice day in the woods (I can hear the banjos of Deliverance now) alone, sun out chill in the air nice "breeze", and no fish. Oh well, Spring AIn't far.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

When are where are Ya'll going? It seems everything is FROZEN. Shoot, if I don't endup going to the Ft Washington Show, and ya'll don't mind if I show up, I might showup where ever ya'll be fishin.

- Dae

Have 4X4 will travel!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

GUYS, ARE YOU SERIOUS ABOUT GOING FISHING IN THIS COLD WEATHER OR , YOU ARE ONLY SHOOTING BLANKS


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, I am serious, I'm heading to the Tuck for some chain pickeral on lighter tackle. I'll be at IF&H just before 9 am Saturday, and whomever is there by the time I get my minnows, or 9:15 am at the latest is welcome to join in. They are there, had a few hits, warm should melt shoreline ice, and if nothing else, gets us outside again, maybe wishing for spring, but winter fishing can be fun. Pickeral and yellow perch in the Tuck AIn't too far away,

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

What the heck is Tuck and IF&H and where are they located? 

Remember, I'm only a surf fisherman wanna be. Up until last year, I didn't even know where Tank was even though I had driven over it for years and fished it.

- Dae

Have 4X4 will travel!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Ah Grasshopper, seek Open Forum and Cabin Fever thread, you will find..........

Tuck is Tuckahoe River on Eastern Shore, IF&H is Island Fishing and Hunting (just before you get to the Kent Narrows Bridge), and 

I am still a "surf fishing wanna be", not to mention a real "old salt" wanna be, but I have fun, and if ya want ya can join in. (Abington, is that Hartford County or Bawlimore beltway west) if Hartford, may want to come down from the north, hit 213 south (head towards Chestertown, and go south to 50 west. Take first exit past Narrows bridge, right and get back onto 50 east and IF&H be exit on right (2 I think before the Narrows bridge). If balt Beltway, cross the Bay Bridge and 2 exits before the Narrows is IF&H.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

If you can make it,dress warm.BM,you'v never wanted to head out on a nice cold day and try and catch something,well here's your chance to do so. Hey Dae that's way FLF is coming to break the ice for shaggy and myself,I usually don't start fishing till March when the large white perch come up the feeder streams from the Bay.TRIGGER


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> *...,I usually don't start fishing till March when the large white perch come up the feeder streams from the Bay...D  *


Get out the ultralight rod with 2# test! I use shad darts or green Mister Twister tails and clean up near the pilings. The best part is when a schoolie striper takes the lure and the reel starts screamin'!!

Oh Yeah!!!!!


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

i don't have a problem driving there. i will let you know friday if i'll be there.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Shaggy and Trigger, Anthony and I may join you if we don't head south. And Trigger you won't see me walking out on that ice, but I do have a few 10 oz weights we could throw around if I bring my OM.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Sandcrab, do you mean the micro lite with 2# test you should try it(a 4' rod) I'v used it on rainbow trout(19") what a blast a he!! of a run if your drag is set right and you should land one. FLF you and Anthony are more than welcome, I know shaggy won't mind. See ya


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey FL, my friend why should I mind if you and Anthony show up, catch fish and all the while watch me get skunked? Heck, it's a publc state park, so, I can't stop ya. With the interest, I may have to break out my "tailgating grill", and do some food  

Heck, if I am not mistaken, every time you show up (except for the fish at the first Tank clean up), I think I been skunked. You might just be my "bad luck charm"  

Anyhow, at least I do occassional catch fish.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Did I hear food too?*

How far of a walk are you guys talking to get to the fishin hole? I'm going nucking futts but I can't walk to far. ....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Aww shucks man you shouldn't have You caught a couple at Kents and AI when I was with ya. Plus I have no clue where it is and promise I won't rub any bad luck on ya. The grilling sounds like a good idea.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Let's see one spot outside the main park, less than the "TANK WALK", less than five minutes to decent opening, from there you can walk all you want. At the Main Park, shorter walks and some nice holes (think they still got grills there, and plenty of parking for cold fishing "idiots".

If knees are up to it, it would be an honor to fish in your presence again, and I'll try real hard not to cross your (tight) line.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Heck I will even carry your stuff to your spot if you come along! And NO that doesn't mean I will bait your hooks too!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Looks like a plan to me,*

I'll let you guys know by Fri. I need to hook up with Anthony anyway and Trigger will need some support, inside joke...LOL However I'll carry my own stuff, don't want to chanch that *JINX* rubbing off on me. :jawdrop:....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Hat its too late I already put my grubby hands all over your NEW gear, so that will be forever jinxed!:jawdrop: LOL, hope to see you there. So who is bringing what to eat?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry Jas, maybe I stretched the truth a little (but AIn't that what fisherman do, stretch the truth?). Let's get a list up of how many, I'll bring dogs and burgers and buns, mustad and ketchup, maybe some onion, and check out the main area, see if grills are still there, if not we will have to eat in shifts.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

By the way, make sure ya'll got the 2004 license for fishing, every now and again the Tuck police show up.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Sorry Hat but Jason came by a while ago to pick up his rods. He then "checked out" the other rods so his "bad luck" is already on them. Me on the other hand enjoy fishing next to Jason, can't seem to keep that striper off my line when I fish with him. I can however lose it in the wash  .


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*What time at IF&H Sat morn?*

Trigger better start on some (sticks to you ribs) food, know what I mean?....Tightlines

2004 license for the Bay?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Trigger and I were figuring 9 am, guess I'll have to make sure Stevie D has enough of them there minnows. Get a list of potentials, and we, since I know where we are going can wait (how long? Who knows).

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*2004 license.*

Do we need saltwater or fresh or both?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Long as we stay "down stream" from the spillway, it only requires a tidal license (guess that is the standard $9.00 one, but I got the resident non-tidal $10.50 also), me, I can be stupid geographically, so I got it all.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Are you thinking of showing up,thats great, I just bought mine yesterday and got both.Do you know how to ice fish??


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Should I*

bring my auger or are you bringing yours....


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hat, with your knees, an auger would just be excess luggage, FL has som 10 ounce lead if we need.  

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I think we have all FLF needs.*

Jinx my gear will you.

Just for you FLF


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ha Ha! Nice little tune there Hat! I am going to get both fresh and salt just in case. I plan on doing a trip or two for largemouth bass when Axon gets back. And Shaggy I will be there at 9 sharp!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Can you squeel like a pig. Hat that's to much for your knees,just bring a pole or two(not your OM's) a little smaller,half the size. I bought both the non tidal and bay permit a total of $19.50.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*FLF, forget that other thread.*

It will be hard to go ice fishing on Sunday when you can't sit down in the shack. Thats right, panties too...LOL


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh yeah! Sounds like we need a little friendly pool to see whose butt will be hurting by the end of the day! Anybody up for it?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Man, were all pitchers!*

Save your money, you've already been labled the catcher in this group....LOL :jawdrop:


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Now now guys this is a friendly trip. Hey shaggy I made some shrimp scampi last nite and brought some for lunch and I'v got to tell you boy is this stuff good yum,yum for my tummy,have a nice day.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

This should be interesting, trying to weigh a bluegill that weigh 2/3 of a lb vs. a crappie that weighs 7/10 of a lb. We probably don't need to do a pool.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well I wouldn't make it on weight. These kind of trips you are going for more quantity. I think with all of us spread out we should do well.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

When you hear me haller don't come a running,I'll show you what I "may" catch,you can never tell,but I hope we do catch something not a cold.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Just make sure to...*

Watch out for the black ice on the lake... Don't want to read about someone falling in...then the other guys will have to stop fishing...pull him out..lug him to the car to get warm...makes for a tiring day...

Be safe! Anyone wearing a PFD?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

What will I need for this trip. I haven't really gone freshwater fishing in a long time. Just to let you guys know that I've never had to get one in the past, that's the last time I went freshwater fishing. I would assume that I need some small hooks, some bobbers, maybe some shad darts, and some small fishing rods. Do I need anything else?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That about sums it up. I will bring a few small trout lures just in case anything is active. I will NOT be walking out on the ice and I WILL be bringing my waders just in case I can wade to a spot(likely not possible) When you come to my house tomorrow we will go over our strategies! Anything over 12 lb test is probably overkill. See ya tomorrow


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

i'm going. do i need to bring anything?


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

I can't believe how long this thread got since last night. 

For me, I'm still not sure if I'm going to be able make this as I still might go to Ft Washington and I'm a late sleeper on the weekends.

If I make it, I'll be there at 9am but I don't plan on fishin. I just wanted to meet some of the folks on the board to get familiar. 

- Dae


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I know I wouldn't bring anything over 6'6" rod and nothing under 5',line nothing over 10# test(give the fish a chance) hooks I would say size 4 to 8,small lures,shad darts,grubs,sassy shad(2") bobbers(med) sm. split shot. Boots,gloves(fingerless) and a flask of ginger wine to keep your insides warm.lol. shaggy have anything else to add.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

shaggy what size minnows are you going for?????


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

are we still on for tomarrow morning
i think they are calling for snow


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm still heading out, just a couple more layers, due to revised weather forecast. Those who might be ati-colder weather, off Thursday and Friday next week, but still calling for sub forty degree temps. I get two days off a week, just don't know which two, so those who can't make it, can always reschedule, when forecast of snow and cold are not around our area.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I don't care about cold.*

However I do care about driving that far with snow in the forcast. Sorry guys but if it snows overnight, I choose safty over panfish. We'll just have to wait and see....Tightlines


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Wise man once said better safe than sorry, and I tend to agree with Hat depend on weather. Me, for better or worse, don't live that far from the spot, and got four wheel drive if needed for the short drive. Year is still young, and for the most, again since I live so close, I am up to reschedule as a group. Anyone that lives close by, or who wants to venture out, I'll still be heading out, depending on who and when. If no one is able, might wait until about ten or eleven in the morning (so it "warms up" a bit) and then venture.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

They are only calling for flurries so it shouldn't be too bad tomorrow. It seems likely that me and Jason are still going but haven't heard from him yet. Word is he's looking to buy a new toy.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

All I got to say is  about the new toy!!! I am going for better or worse.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

A new 4x4 ? I'll be there(just like the mailman) through rain,snow the mail will still go thru.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Their calling for*

2" by morn. here in NOVA. I have 4x4 but a 1 1/2 hour drive in the snow with fools on the road is not real smart IMO. Trigger, what do you mean like the mailman, you are the mailman....LOL ....Tightlines


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Where are we meeting at? I just want to get some fishing in. Cabin fever and two hectic weeks make for an unhappy warrior  .


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

"IF YOU ARE SCARED SAY YOU ARE SCARED!" I have read and seen on tv that they are calling for less than an inch around Belvoir. A 4x4? But of course trigger!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hat you can say I do:barf: for 33 yrs. but now I have a desk job and have been on detail for over a yr.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Do I hear a challenge? So what are we getten


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Some of you guys may want to stop for some minnow, saw Stevie D in the store tonigh and cause of some of the ice around Island Fishing and Hunting hasn't gotten a bunch, and he really wasn't sure how many he had, but he'd save me at least a couple dozen if he had em.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------

